# Sunday Roast in central London



## wtfftw (Feb 10, 2012)

Reasonably priced. Need somewhere that can also cater for a pregnant vegetarian. Not really interested in west london.

um. Halp.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 10, 2012)

Good job I didn't want recommendations for this weekend, isn't it?


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 10, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Good job I didn't want recommendations for this weekend, isn't it?


 
You answer my Taiwan thread and I'll answer yours


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2012)

How central?


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 10, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Reasonably priced. Need somewhere that can also cater for a pregnant vegetarian. Not really interested in west london.
> 
> um. Halp.


 
Will London Bridge suffice?

http://www.thesouthwarktavern.co.uk/sundays/


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 10, 2012)

Depends what you mean by "Central", and whether you want a traditional Sunday Roast, or just somewhere that does food...


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> How central?


Between camberwell and islington.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 10, 2012)

The food here is very good.

http://www.woolpackbar.com/


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like a roast. The pregnant vegetarian probably doesn't. It is my birthday.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 10, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> Will London Bridge suffice?
> 
> http://www.thesouthwarktavern.co.uk/sundays/


Do I need to book, do you reckon?


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 10, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't really give a shit at this point tbh. 

Well, I do. but like, :shrug:

Norther would be better as she's probably driving.


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 10, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Do I need to book, do you reckon?


 
Give them a bell - last time I was there (before chrimbo) they were busy. Food was lish though.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2012)

The Royal Oak in Borough is nice, but not sure about the veggie options.


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday btw!


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks. It's been and gone but I do like to drag out the celebrating.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 10, 2012)

There are lots of places around Camberwell, if you are prepared to go there, but it seems you want more central or northern.

I can think of a few places around London Bridge area I can think of, but you might also want to look for one of the chain places like Nicholsons (they run the Old Thameside pub near London Bridge, which I happen to know does a veggie Sunday roast) http://www.nicholsonspubs.co.uk/


----------



## UrbaneFox (Feb 23, 2012)

I like The Coachmakers, 88 Marylebone Lane, nearest tube Bond Street.

The menu and food was great.I had a pile of roast beef and the usual Sunday roast add-ons.


http://www.thecoachmakers.com/home.html


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Feb 24, 2012)

Guineveretoo said:


> . . .  like Nicholsons (they run the Old Thameside pub near London Bridge, which I happen to know does a veggie Sunday roast) http://www.nicholsonspubs.co.uk/


Maybe so but it's about the shittest  pub in the area.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 25, 2012)

A Dashing Blade said:


> Maybe so but it's about the shittest pub in the area.


That's subjective, and I wouldn't agree 

But it's a bit irrelevant, because I was just giving that as an example of how I know that Nicholsons, which is a chain, does a veggie Sunday lunch. There appear to be all over London, so may be an option for someone who doesn't know where to go, but needs veggie.


----------



## Winot (Feb 25, 2012)

The Nicholsons pub on Argyle St W1 is surprisingly good. 

Incidentally, Time Out has a Sunday lunch feature this week.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Feb 29, 2012)

The Brownswood on Green Lanes does a very nice sunday roast, with a pretty decent nut roast veggie option.

http://fancyapint.com/Pub/london/the-brownswood-ex-the-brownswood-park-tavern/802


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 29, 2012)

Entirely forgot about this thread.  I'm generally all for sunday lunch recommendations tho. 

Went to The Lord Stanley (off camden road) and I had lovely roast beef.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 29, 2012)

And what did the pregnant vegetarian have?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 29, 2012)

Guineveretoo said:


> And what did the pregnant vegetarian have?


I can't remember but I think there were two veggie options. Made easier by the pregnancy meaning she's less lactose intolerant.  She chose the venue - it's usually quite good for her dietary requirements.

I don't recall any nut roast type thing but there may have been something mushroomy.


----------

